# Tyre dressing applicator



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Cant take the credit for this as my wife! Thought of this. 
It's a dishmatic dish cleaner that I have removed the green scotch bright material and filled with my favourite Autosmart highstyle

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Not gonna lie, that seems like a pretty bloody smart suggestion!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Now there’s an idea  

Does it over apply the product if you’re not careful or just give enough ? 

I use a cut up sponge, but if this works, may well save on grubby hands. :thumb:


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Now there's an idea
> 
> Does it over apply the product if you're not careful or just give enough ?
> 
> I use a cut up sponge, but if this works, may well save on grubby hands. :thumb:


If anything it under applies. But it's easy to get plenty on.


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Rebadge it and you’ve got a nice little earner there.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Ooo I like that idea.

Wonder if the other half would notice if ours went walkies 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I can see why you married her! A fantastic idea and thank you for sharing.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

That's a nifty idea. Does it leak? 

Now can you get SWMBO to come up with an idea to cleanly apply product between the cupped beading concave bit between the tyre sidewall and rim, but without actually getting any on the rim itself?


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice idea? But is it quicker than using a small dish sponge?


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Neat idea i like it....


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

garycha said:


> That's a nifty idea. Does it leak?
> 
> Now can you get SWMBO to come up with an idea to cleanly apply product between the cupped beading concave bit between the tyre sidewall and rim, but without actually getting any on the rim itself?


Not so far



tomstephens89 said:


> Nice idea? But is it quicker than using a small dish sponge?


I wouldn't say quicker but far easier for me.


----------



## NiallB (Aug 9, 2006)

I just buy a few of these

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-3...lgo_pvid=eca44a06-09de-490f-9c7a-d67eda655b36


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been using this the past year. Filled with my chosen tyre gel and squeeze out the amount and spread with the sponge applicator. Less mess easy to use.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bizcam said:


> I have been using this the past year. Filled with my chosen tyre gel and squeeze out the amount and spread with the sponge applicator. Less mess easy to use.


What it is / where did you get it from ?

Looks interesting...


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

My son was into RC cars. I got these from here a while ago.

http://emrfactory.com/store/tiresandwheels/traction-compound/emrfactory-traction-bottle


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I race rc cars, have done for longer than I care to admit...

These bottles are tyre additive bottles, which we use to clean and soften the tyre for more grip. 
You can get a bottle full of product for about £10, with the same applicator shown above. 
I haven't tried any of my tyre additive as a sidewall cleaner for my road car, but in theory it would clean the tyre. Tarmac (asphalt) additive is usually a thicker oil based product and carpet additive is much thinner and less oily.

For racing, we apply, leave to soak for 10-30 mins and clean off with kitchen towel, although a mf cloth would be better for a road car or possibly just leave it to soak into the tyre.

There is a lot of secrecy in rc racing surrounding tyre additive, it makes a huge difference and can mean the difference between winning or being a lap or more off the pace. That has lead to the empty bottles being available for a similar price to a full bottle. The top guys decant their preferred additive into an unmarked bottle so that nobody can tell what they're using.

Link to a full bottle with the same applicator:-
https://www.zen-racing.co.uk/catalo...-3767?osCsid=844246d28edf168207d39791da5694f6


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great idea.


----------

